# THE LIE - THE DOCUMENTARY OF THE TRUTH (FULL VERSION)



## Tarmfot (Mar 14, 2020)

Cool video. Specially for scotish and catalan people out there.
In fact, it's about how world supposedly works.
Interesting anyway.
What can I say. Why not?



Spoiler



What if everything is a lie?
For too long, what’s going on in our country doesn’t make sense. What if there is an explanation for it? What if we could give the reasons why?

Background
On the 18th September 2014 Scots voted in an independence referendum. Officially, independence was narrowly defeated: the 'no' vote won 55% to 45%. So, Scotland lost its independence through a referendum.

What if there was an explanation for what’s been going on in both countries?

“The Lie” will unveil the irregularities and deceptions that have led Scots and Catalans to the present situation and give an answer to why they haven’t so far achieved independence.





Spanish version.



Catalan version.


----------



## notimp (Mar 15, 2020)

Hey, Steve Bannon was into making those style of 'documentaries' once. 

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/nov/29/steve-bannon-documentary-films-donald-trump

Check it.

(Look for dramaturgy in the cover image. Look for dramaturgy in the first ten minutes. Look at the title. This follows the same principle as nigerian prince emails (go for the very easily convincible).)

If you want to prove that point dont do it on two countries simultaniously (harder (Scotland gaining independancy would be 'pro EU', catalans gaining it would be 'anti EU' (tanking spain))), and do it without resorting to dramaturgy in filmmaking first. How about a few articles? According to you there has to be a 'smoking gun' right? Original source of an article can be easier pinpointed than 'look what I found on youtube'.

Catalan people cant have independance 'easily', because they are a pretty rich region within spain. They themselves could sustain pretty easily, the rest of spain - less easily, so rest of spain (bigger) always will set steps to try to keep it. Similar reason with Scotland, when ever separation wishes rise, rest of the UK gives economic concessions to make enough people happy for this not to happen. (Scotland also pretty rich (oil)).

It pays economicaly moreso, to make 'one generation happy for a few years' than to loose a wealthy region as part of your nation. You just cant have this discussion too often. (Yeah, we know you are rich, and paying for the rest (longterm), now start thinking of the other people in your country.) And yes, measures to curb 'popular movements' can be quite harsh sometimes, when they "want to split your country".

And in regards to 'how fair' playing direct democracy is - watch some polls longterm. People are a pretty erratic bunch. Some politician has a bad hair day, and pollnumbers change. So the entire process of focussing everyones attention on [usually one easily described, but abstract question] is needed for people to start informing themselves and taking it seriously. Over 'I have a feel to which nation I should belong to'. So you have these huge PR campaigns right around that point, where literally almost anything goes - especially on issues like 'do we want to split a country (or union)'. Thats direct democracy. And yes - usually the side with more money overall, and more institutional power wins that process.

It didn't in the UK referendum, because people conflated issues, which was highly unusually. But then you tuck tail and move on. Idk if the UK will be so much happier now, for having done that for "freedom!" (please US, support us economically and politically). Are they now more independent? Sure? No? Maybe? (They are smaller than the EU, so whenever the US drop support on a political issue, they have a bigger neighbor right beside them.. Within the EU at least they also could decide on that blocks actions, and veto, and...)


----------



## SG854 (Mar 15, 2020)

The Truth - The Documentary of the Lie (Full Version)

The Lie - The Documentary of the Lie (Whole Version)

The Truth -The Documentary of the Truth (Truth Version)


----------



## Tarmfot (Mar 15, 2020)

notimp said:


> Hey, Steve Bannon was into making those style of 'documentaries' once.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/nov/29/steve-bannon-documentary-films-donald-trump
> 
> ...



Nigerian emails... Steve Bannon!

*No.*

Sincerely I think you have not watch the documentary. 
It's not about being "rich" at all.

And this is absolutely not done with money. Documentary is done well but this doesn't mean we are talking about fake facebook and manipulation news, russian things and paids campaigns.

This is done with "una sabata i una espardenya". With great effort and verkami-like money during years.

Perhaps better listen theses podcasts and sure you will understand it much better:



Sorry for my engrish. I am just very bad with idioms.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> The Truth - The Documentary of the Lie (Full Version)
> 
> The Lie - The Documentary of the Lie (Whole Version)
> 
> The Truth -The Documentary of the Truth (Truth Version)




Great points...


----------



## notimp (Mar 15, 2020)

Tarmfot said:


> It's not about being "rich" at all.


The nigerian prince scam usually works, by layering in so many (cultural, grammatical) mistakes on how lets say 'culturally educated' (not intelligent) peoples business interaction processes work, that you only (mostly) get responses back from people that can easily be manipulated further ('you now have to go to the bank, for me'), because you made sure first, that they very likely dont have the cultural knowledge to understand the situation.

Otherwise, you might get replies back, that clog your actual response lines, at the exact moment you wouldnt want them to. ("Give me money" "What I would never".)

So what I'm saying is, that the dramaturgic elements of this video (imagery, popularity = truth, use of trigger words, musical queues, ..) are so 'hit over the head' manipulative, that I had to stop watching the video actually about five minutes in.

That doesnt mean other documentaries dont do it (dramaturgy is what makes them good), but normally they are about 100 times more subtle in when and how they do it. (See SG854's reply. (Which was satire))

Which means this documentary has a preselected audience that is - to quote the guardian article I posted (about Bannon):


> For his intended audience, his work will feel brainy and well-sourced – but only in the way that Gingrich is a high school dropout’s idea of an intellectual. An ounce of political or historical knowledge is enough to discredit them wholesale.


Sorry.


----------



## notimp (Mar 17, 2020)

On the other hand you could argue, this is entirely perfectly sourced, but just has bad presentation. It could be possible, I dont know.  It mixes too many  strings of arguments, doesnt argue for points, but simply declares (this is so, then this is so, then this is so, ..), and then mixes in really, really profane attempts at emotional manipulation - at which point I quit willingly. 

So my argument, if you condense it down - basically is: A person so not interested in explaining 'why, or what, or how' they found something out (sources?), and using dramaturgy so 'hit over the head' bluntly, much, much more likely is a fraudster, than a misunderstood genius. (Which btw. might be faulty logic on my part. (Statistics.  )) My reaction follows from that.

When talking about media literacy, in todays age you mostly talk about 'filters' people need to develop, because there are far fewer gatekeepers ('this is the truth' said with authority) available, that make sense to have anymore. Filters is another way of saying 'culture of how to handle things'. (That show up more often (On youtube, when on social media, ..))

And just because of how this is presented, (*I'm telling you THE truth, get EMTIOTIONAL!*) I suggest, that people stay away from that sort of 'reporting' on youtube or other channels.

Again - I couldnt spend the year to research the points in there specifically (find sources, find contemporary explanations ("thought at the time"), when and how something in there was disputed at the time ..), I basically am telling you, I tuned out after 5 minutes, because my BS probability filters where maxed..  And I needed to watch a cat video, or something..  (Which is an approximation, and should not be a definite guideline of how to view stuff. The same way is it impossible for media to tell you 'the truth'. (There usually are several.))

I rewatched some of the first video yesterday, and was out again, at the 'slo-mo insane laugh' of some politician, directly following a "and they didn't take 400 'here is what I saw, no barcode' eye witness accounts I collected to annul the election" said on stage to an audience that has no context, for effect, in another case.

This is the logic, btw. So a voting commission might exactly react with 'keep the insane BS away from me' because an individuals BS filters might be full. At the same time, keeping a certain structure (who can be present when counting votes) is important as well. So when you see those kind of structures being manipulated - you actually should get weary (proclamation of that happening is also part of this youtube thing).

Just "no barcode on the voting slips" doesnt mean anything (do they don't get counted, when they have no barcode? No. Maybe the barcode ones ran out, and someone had to use improvised alternatives, you still dont want to cancel a voting process for that.) - So that stuff, when seen used just to rial up masses in public speeches - to me rings all sorts of 'hey someone is manipulating me' alarm bells.

This is so you get more of my process.


----------



## notimp (Mar 17, 2020)

Stephen Fry about Christopher Hitchens:


> "He has fought for all kinds of causes, all this life, hes stood up against bullies, he has outraged those who assumed he was a natural ally, he has poured all his energy his talents and his enthusiasms in a 1000 directions, but always, always with wit, with penash, with assumptually exquisite use of language - with a deep understanding, that the connection between style and substance is absolute. A true thing, badly expressed, is a lie."


h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taOBFURZvcA

TLDR; Style matters.


----------

